# Won a #3 and #4 stanley bailey on eBay



## woodgeekess (Mar 16, 2012)

Hope I did okay..

http://www.ebay.com/itm/270943494852

http://www.ebay.com/itm/270943478177

Was thinking about replacing the #3 knob, tote with rosewood and the adjuster knob to a type 16 knob (I have a spare). Then I think it would be indistinguishable from a type 16.. (it's type 18 now 1946-47)

They are both from the same seller so I am hoping for a discount in shipping.


----------



## woodgeekess (Mar 16, 2012)

I was thinking about repairing the crack on the #4 knob with an inset bow tie like the cracked tabletop repair I saw somewhere on here


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I think ya did pretty good 

That 4 is particularly nice. Your just on a hand tool acquiring roll aren't ya!!!


----------



## woodgeekess (Mar 16, 2012)

Anyone own both a #3 and #4? If so, do you find uses for them both?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

woodgeekess said:


> Anyone own both a #3 and #4? If so, do you find uses for them both?


I had a 3... Gave it to a bud who wanted it a LOT more than me. I honestly don't even use a 4 much unless it small stock. I generally go from 5 to scraper these days as my burnishing skills are up to par finally.

Passed on a Bailey 3 the other day at a local tool sale for $25 for the same reason. I'd like to find a 1/2 but otherwise the 4 will probably remain as my smallest bench plane.


----------



## Rwelch (Mar 11, 2012)

woodgeekess said:


> Anyone own both a #3 and #4? If so, do you find uses for them both?


I have many of both. Don't like how a 3 fits in my hands but it is ok for smaller jobs and hands


----------



## woodgeekess (Mar 16, 2012)

firemedic said:


> I had a 3... Gave it to a bud who wanted it a LOT more than me. I honestly don't even use a 4 much unless it small stock. I generally go from 5 to scraper these days as my burnishing skills are up to par finally.
> 
> Passed on a Bailey 3 the other day at a local tool sale for $25 for the same reason. I'd like to find a 1/2 but otherwise the 4 will probably remain as my smallest bench plane.


Fire, maybe you can teach me how to burnish properly. I got a crown burnishing steel and a couple crown cabinet scrapers. I see people do it every which way and don't know which is the best lol. I've done best with taking a #5 plane iron and burnishing that fine edge, for scraping.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Do you have any card scrapers?


----------



## woodgeekess (Mar 16, 2012)

I got from Amazon:
Crown 20180 6-Inch by 3-Inch Rectangle Cabinet Scraper, 2-set for $10 or so.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

woodgeekess said:


> I got from Amazon:
> Crown 20180 6-Inch by 3-Inch Rectangle Cabinet Scraper, 2-set for $10 or so.


Have you honed and jointed them?... Basically you want a mirror shine on both side and an as close to 90 as possible edge also honed at all edged to be burnished.

...build n burn - live n learn...


----------



## woodgeekess (Mar 16, 2012)

no i haven't.. i guess i'll use wet/dry sand paper for that since they are so big. what grit do you recommend. (i lay the paper on glass).


----------



## autre (Jul 12, 2011)

Firemedic! Quick! Someone is on "hand-tool" FIRE!


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

I have a grand ole file that I put in the vise and use it to do the first flattening and then some cheapo china stone to polish, then burnish, but I just use saw blades cut to shape


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Nicely done. I use both my #3 and #4 for smoothing. I have big hands, but my #3 is a Woodriver so it's a little roomier than my Stanley #4. I like them both though and if well tuned and sharp I think you'll be happy with them as your smoothers for the rest of your life.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

autre said:


> Firemedic! Quick! Someone is on "hand-tool" FIRE!


I know, right!?




lawrence said:


> I have a grand ole file that I put in the vise and use it to do the first flattening and then some cheapo china stone to polish, then burnish, but I just use saw blades cut to shape


 Yeah that's what a bud of mine does too on new scrapers. 




woodgeekess said:


> no i haven't.. i guess i'll use wet/dry sand paper for that since they are so big. what grit do you recommend. (i lay the paper on glass).


At least 800... But the higher you go the finer the edge and smoother curls you'll get from it. I got to 1500-2000.

Once that's done it's time for burnishing. Now like I mentioned I've just gotten to where I get good results with burnishing. Lay the card flat and run and make a few passes with the burnisher (I use a screw driver) at about 15 degs. 

Put the card upright in a vice and make a few passes at 90 to the edge then start making passes at at 15-20 angle to the edge. Test it out if it's not enough hook increase the angle for a pass or two. Test it on wood while doing it until you get a feel for the hook by feeling it. If you get the angle too steep (that was my problem) you have to almost lay the card down for the hook to bite.

Good luck.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

I use my 3 just before sanding, if I sand. Funny thing, it fits my hands fine


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

I use my 4's a lot. a bunch for smoothing but also for flattening a bit in spots as needed. it's a nice comfortable size for me.


----------



## autre (Jul 12, 2011)

If you really want to know, here's where I'm at with handplanes.

I have my Grandfathers' #3 Stanley. It was the only plane I had other than a couple of cheapo blocks. I learned on this plane (what little I know) so it is my "reference" plane, and I go to it quite often when I'm unsure if I'm doing something wrong when planing with my WoodRivers (#'s 4, 6, and LL block) that I got a couple of months ago. My #3 is my "old familiar" and I love it. It's great for flattening, as mentioned above and a myriad other things as well. I often think of it as a "tweener" plane for when the block is not enough and the 4 is too much, and sometimes even for shooting.


----------

